# Law against wasting wild game ?



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Is there a law against not taking care of legally taken game and it ends up going bad before it gets processed ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Michigan does not have a wanton waste law. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

dead short said:


> Michigan does not have a wanton waste law.
> 
> 
> Posted from my iPhone.


But we should.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

bigcountrysg said:


> But we should.


No argument there. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Are we talking about the guys that shoot a nice buck in the UP and put it on top of their vehicle in 40 degree weather then haul it to southern Michigan where it is 60 degrees. Then leave it in their garage until it stinks so bad that the mrs. makes them get rid of it. If you cannot process game or get it processed properly mabey you should not be hunting. I think you should have to take a class in the proper treatment of game before you are allowed to buy a license in Michigan. If it is going to go to waste at least give it to someone who will process it properly before it is wasted. Cutting up a deer is no different than cutting up a rabbit or squirrel, simple as that.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Robert Holmes said:


> Are we talking about the guys that shoot a nice buck in the UP and put it on top of their vehicle in 40 degree weather then haul it to southern Michigan where it is 60 degrees. Then leave it in their garage until it stinks so bad that the mrs. makes them get rid of it. If you cannot process game or get it processed properly mabey you should not be hunting. I think you should have to take a class in the proper treatment of game before you are allowed to buy a license in Michigan. If it is going to go to waste at least give it to someone who will process it properly before it is wasted. Cutting up a deer is no different than cutting up a rabbit or squirrel, simple as that.


 
When I took hunter safety, my instructors went over what to do and how to care for your game when taken. Like how to pack the cavity with ice for transport if it is warm outside. Luckily I have never had to do that.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

I believe Alaska has that law . I see repeat offenders that I have seen show off their trophy in 60 temps and will end up having to throw out the rotted carcass. Might be a issue I need to approach my Congressman about. The same yahoos that leave their fish in the bucket to rot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

In about a month I will see a dozen or so carcasses being used for coyote bait minus the tenderloins and antlers.


----------



## inland44 (Dec 1, 2008)

During the season this year I saw 2 deer that had the backstraps and hind quarters removed, on was a doe the other a buck with the antlers removed. Both were on USFS land in the Yuma/Harreitta area of Wexford County.


----------



## youp50 (Jan 14, 2011)

Same thing in Ontonagon county this year. Two bucks, head removed, not cape just head. Smaller one had hinds and backstraps gone. The larger was over 160 pounds (est) backstraps only. They were dumped on private land, next to a road. 

Little doubt in my mind it was an out of the area hunter. Lazy bastards could have made an inquiry and found out K of C has a program to process and utilize unwanted meat. I sure would love to know who did it and if they return.


----------

